# A couple of videos about film scoring



## Johnny22 (Sep 2, 2009)

Greetings,

I apologize for posting this if you already have seen it, but I was very happy when I found them, I get so much help from this forum, If I can be a help, even with these short videos, I would always want to help, so here are some cool videos of the composition process of film music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij3WNzWM ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C886nfVW_mU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr5llYr7 ... re=related




Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of Hans Zimmer scoring vids:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juJfKKMi5JE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ezoyd9ijw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck6XfYpWfIk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxGf6eY6egw


----------



## Justus (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Stevie (Sep 14, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij3WNzWM ... re=related



Man, and I thought my timing is bad, hahaha :lol:


----------



## mf (Sep 14, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> Johnny22 @ Wed Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij3WNzWM ... re=related
> ...


But since you are aware of it, you can correct it.


----------



## The_Controllers (Nov 10, 2009)

God damn, if I was him I'd 1/16 quantize EVERYTHING and worry less about it sounding natural.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> Johnny22 @ Wed Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij3WNzWM ... re=related
> ...



:mrgreen: o-[][]-o o=<


----------

